# Low Voltage Lighting



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

You could always rewire the 12 volt signal sections and install 230 Volt PIR units.Bypassing the existing interface unit.

Or. You can build your own interface unit. An electronic one via Farnell or Maplin Logic Controllers or semi mechanical with a relay switching mechanism. As for getting a replacement. Since you have called this forum the manufacturer must be out of business.

Frank


----------

